# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Canaria >  www presas en Gran Canaria (artículos e información)

## Jaime González

a todos

les aporto el nombre de la página porque en ella hay artículos que se pueden descargar sobre las presas construidas en Gran Canaria. 

todo aquel que quiera recibir notificaciones de la web puede enviarme un email a presasengrancanaria@presasengrancanaria.com 

la apertura de este tema es para atender las dudas que tengan sobre nuestra batería de presas. 

www.presasengrancanaria.com 

saludos

----------


## ben-amar

Bienvenido, Jaime; no te habia visto antes, perdona.
Gracias por el enlace, prometo escribir si me surge algo.
Un saludo

----------


## Jaime González

He incluido una Nota Informativa Especial en la web del primer aniversario de la página sobre la construcción de presas en Gran Canaria. 

http://www.presasengrancanaria.com/

----------


## Jaime González

Una interesante actualización de la web "Presas en Gran Canaria", hablando sobre la red de canales y tuberías existentes en la isla hasta 1972...

www.presasengrancanaria.com

saludos

----------

